# ICF and termites



## Sifu (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't have a lot of ICF experience so I need some guidance.  I have a job with flat ICF, fdtn with slab poured inside, partial basement, and all above grade exterior walls.  Over the basement portion there is a wood I-joist floor.  Basically the entire shell is concrete encased in foam inside and out.  This would seem to leave no space for the ability to observe potential termite intrusion.  Is that something to worry about.  The company "Nudura" says they are termite resistant which after speaking with the owner of the company means they won't eat the foam.  It doesn't mean they can't tunnel behind it.  His literature includes the obligatory statement that local codes for termites may require additional requirements.  This kind of tells me I'm not the first to ask this question.  Basically what I see is no opportunity to observe tunneling activity until they reach the eaves.  Should some sort of inspection gap be required and if so where?   I can't really see where an effective gap could be located.  Both the company owner and the home owner are cooperative but they are looking to me for answers.  Right now the best I can offer is that it is a concern, but how much of a concern and how to mitigate it are my questions.  BTW, I am in a region considered "moderate to heavy" by ICC but by local conditions most have ammended the jurisdictions to be "severe", so termites are a real threat.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 21, 2012)

Try this link

http://www.nachi.org/icf-termite-inspection.htm


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 21, 2012)

Or these

http://www.builderswebsource.com/_discBT/000004de.htm


2. What ways can the foam be protected from termite infestation?                The best method to protect against termite infestation is to eradicate the colony and prevent them from setting up shop on your property. The National Pest Management Association recommends preventing termites by: “Removing the conducive conditions termites need to survive.” Termites love moisture; avoid moisture accumulation around the foundation of your home. Divert water away with properly functioning downspouts, gutters and splash blocks. Reduce humidity in crawl spaces with proper ventilation. Prevent shrubs, vines and other vegetation from growing over and covering vents. Be sure to remove old form boards, grade stakes, etc., that was used during building construction. Remove old tree stumps and roots around and beneath the building. Most importantly, eliminate any wood on the building from contact with the soil. An 18-inch gap between the soil and wood portions of the building is ideal. It doesn’t hurt to routinely inspect the foundation of your home for signs of termite damage.” Additionally, the Insulating Concrete Form Association recommends soil treatment and re-treatment over the life of the home. Just because the home is built of concrete does not mean the termite will give up trying to get to its food source: wood!  When using ICFs below-grade, the International Residential Code calls for chemical treatment of the soil and an approved method for protecting the foam. This can include chemical treatments fused into the ICF form, such as Perform Guard®, as well as physical barriers.


----------



## Sifu (Sep 21, 2012)

Neither link leaves me feeling warm and fuzzy.  My concerns about the ICF and termites are confirmed.  One site recommended an inspection gap.  The other didn't specifically but eluded to the dangers of hidden tunneling.  Codes requires or allows (I can't remember which) an inspection gap when using foam to insulate the interior of a foundation wall but doesn't specifically address this condition.  I am going to contact a termite control company and get their opinion.


----------

